# High mileage thread



## UpstateNYCruze (Feb 26, 2013)

There should be a place for people to register how many miles they have on their Cruze.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

50k.


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

11k


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Chevy needs to give out badges/stickers like this!









Anyone else ever take pictures of their dash when they hit certain milestones?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

180k I think on my Lexus. 
I highly doubt 11k is considered high mileage lol.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nope the CRX I drove for 375.000, just puked on the I 5 so I just let the state have It .
Then I got a letter from the wreckers asking me if I wanted to buy it back .
I will mail it to you . If you send me a self addressed stamped envelope .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I follow you...


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

265,000 miles on my 1994 Buick Park Ave (Orig Tranny & Engine)


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Chevy needs to give out badges/stickers like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sticker is disappointing. Someone in who parked in the parking lot with me at school back in freshman year had a dark green S70 and it had a legit cast award stuck on his trunk. I never found out who owned it, but it was obviously very well taken care of.

I have a problem taking odo pics. A SERIOUS problem. Having a quick iPhone to whip out doesn't help the obsession either. I've got well over 1000 for the black Excursion, ~700 for the '05, and I haven't organized them for the Cruze yet to have a quick count. My black Excursion ones start on the day I bought it at 84k, the '05's start around 9800, and the Cruze ones start when I bought it @ 69. I've been trying to convince myself to do less with the Cruze though and it seems to be working, I do take much less with it (down to just a few every tank now).

While I've been known to drive around the sub again just to achieve a certain milestone for a pic, the best was when I went out with some friends at school last April. We were a mile away from school on the way back, but I stopped in the (rural) road briefly to take a pic when the '05 rolled over 58k. Boy did they start to wonder...good thing they know me well enough!


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry had to post this after seeing the Volvo one.

My old 95 850Turbo. Still going, original engine and transmission. Daughter drives it daily STILL!

I had one of those 200k volvo metal badges on my grille. Someone stole it long ago. *******!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Holy crap sir. That's **** impressive.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

My daughter had 175K on her (originally my wifes) 02 Saturn when it got stolen last summer and my son is nearing 170K on his 04 Civic.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

I have 8,000 miles on my 2012 Cruze is that high?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I made a thread for this a while ago. I was talking to XR about getting it stickied, no response yet.


----------



## UpstateNYCruze (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got 100,887 miles on my 2011 Cruze


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

UpstateNYCruze said:


> I've got 100,887 miles on my 2011 Cruze


Any major issues?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UpstateNYCruze (Feb 26, 2013)

Nope. I had a coolant sensor go at 85k. I also had a transmission sensor go at 95k. I do need to get new tires.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

UpstateNYCruze said:


> I've got 100,887 miles on my 2011 Cruze


Good God man! Where in heaven's name did you drive to get that many miles on so soon? I know that's a lot of mileage and I'm no better. In 1 years time I put 39,000 miles on my car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BrandonR24 (Oct 15, 2012)

148k on my 1998 Honda Civic.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im at 98k on my 2012 and want to know if its safe for me to switch oils. When I purchased the car 1 year ago I was given 15 " free " oil changes by the dealership and they use a/c delco right. So I used up all of my 15 changes now and have to start purchasing my own oil. I have decided to start using mobil 1. Is it safe for me to switch from using a multi blend to a full synthetic after 100k miles ?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Is it safe for me to switch from using a multi blend to a full synthetic after 100k miles ?



I bought my 1991 Buick Lesabre(3800 V6) with 140,000miles, the original owner had done religious 3,000mile oil changes with Pennzoil. I switched to Mobil 1 & did 10,000 mile oil changes. I put 110,000 more maintenance free miles on that car over the next 7 years before the motor finally developed a knock. 

It was still running(& knocking) when I sold it with 265,000miles on it. From everything I have read & the experience I have had I say switching is totally safe.


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

I have 11,000 on my 2013. I plan to drive it 40 to 50 k per year. Hope it holds up as well as the Dodge Ram it replaced at 220 K.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Just over 54k on my 2011 Cruze. Water pump replaced about 4k ago. My dad has a 1992 Silverado with the 4.3l V6 and a 5 speed...over 475k miles, he just replaced the clutch for the first time EVER about 25k miles ago. He's gone through about 15 windshields, 3 radiators, 2-3 water pumps...still drives it back and forth to work.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

UpstateNYCruze said:


> Nope. I had a coolant sensor go at 85k. I also had a transmission sensor go at 95k. I do need to get new tires.


Tell us you are still on your original set of tires.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm almost 40K on mine. I'm a high volume driver, but not nearly as bad as some of you in this thread, lol. 25K / year for me. I'll reach the century mark in 2.5 years (when my car will be paid off, heh heh)


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had 32k on my 2011 LS before it died a violent death a few weeks ago. I was "dinged" for high mileage for a 2011. Cost $150 for salvage value


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm at a measly 46k in 14 months.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

At 15 months I'm now at 41,500. I'm right behind you Bill!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

15,000. Bought this one in June 2012. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Parents are hauling around their 08 with just under 200 on it now and I have a mind boggling 25 on my 12 I saw a 1969 (could've been 71 or 68 or...somewhere in there) VW Scirocco all original parts with 687ish on it... amazing the thing still ran. It was pristine as well! Lots of hard work went into keeping that car in such beautiful shape I can only imagine.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

64,000 on 2012 ECOmt.... Also almost ready for tires...


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> At 15 months I'm now at 41,500. I'm right behind you Bill!


Ahhh... but now I'm at 47,800 and that's with a lot of vacation time taken this month. :th_coolio:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

53k miles here. I'll need tires in another 10-15k miles.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

March 2012 Cruze Eco 102k. What sort of high mileage maintence should I consider ? replace the MT fluid ? replace the coolant soon ? should I ever need to replace my pcv valve ? I allready replaced my spark plugs. Can you guys think of anything else I should replace anytime soon ?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> March 2012 Cruze Eco 102k. What sort of high mileage maintence should I consider ? replace the MT fluid ? replace the coolant soon ? should I ever need to replace my pcv valve ? I allready replaced my spark plugs. Can you guys think of anything else I should replace anytime soon ?


I think coolant goes with time not mileage, but I could be wrong. I don't think it would be a bad idea to replace MT fluid, but it's probably most important to make sure level is right. With all that highway driving you do, I would not be all that concerned.


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

I bought my 12 ECO manual new in June of 12. Have 75K on her now. Been a great car! Going to try and squeeze another 5K out of the original tires. For me that's not too far away lol! I let go my 02 Jetta TDI for my Cruze. Over 500K on her! :yahoo: Any bets I can get 500K out of my gas 1.4? I'm doubting it even with the insane care I give my vehicles. We shall see!


----------



## daddyrob4x4 (Jul 16, 2012)

2012 eco my bought in sept. 2011 about to hit 102,000 by the end of the week. Been a great car. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Holy crap I don't drive enough lol only 28500 on my 2012 Eco.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brianguy1979 said:


> I bought my 12 ECO manual new in June of 12. Have 75K on her now. Been a great car! Going to try and squeeze another 5K out of the original tires. For me that's not too far away lol! I let go my 02 Jetta TDI for my Cruze. Over 500K on her! :yahoo: Any bets I can get 500K out of my gas 1.4? I'm doubting it even with the insane care I give my vehicles. We shall see!
> 
> View attachment 27730
> View attachment 27738


Holy crap. So...questions!

Original turbo? Gas VW's like to eat those.
Original transmission? They like those too, if automatics.


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Original turbo? Gas VW's like to eat those.
> Original transmission? They like those too, if automatics.





The turbo was original. The injection pump was original. The manual transmission made it to 430K before it puked out 5th gear. I had the t-belt changed along with new pulleys, rollers, water pump, tensioner and thermostat, coolant flush, gear lube changed religiously every 60K. Kept the oil changed with Amsoil diesel oil every 10K as well as a new fuel filter at that time too. New Injectors every 150K - 200K It would puke out wheel bearings every 80K, eat tires every 40-50K NO MATTER what brand I used and frequency of rotates and balance. I put 5 sets of struts and shocks on it. The rotors warped frequently but the pads never seemed to wear out on the front. It ATE rear pads. All that highway driving and every 60K I would need new rear pads and front rotors lol. Dealer said it was the way it was designed. Overall I loved the car. In the end, I went broke maintaining it. I LOVED the diesel engine part. It was the best part of it. I loved the sound, the torque and the way it didn't mind idling all night when I would get snowed in somewhere and have to sleep it out in my car. Or in the summer I would run a long run and need to stop. It would idle all night with the AC on keeping me cool while I slept. I dumped it because the turbo was getting weak and the injection pump was finally failing. Funny thing is I sold that car for $3500 with the miles and the two issues at hand. I recently inquired about trading my ECO in on a diesel Cruze and they told me it is worth 6-7K as it sits right now because no one wants a stick, the miles, and Cruzes are a dime a dozen. Not even the fact I threw every accessory in GM's catalog at my Cruze helped my trade in value at 70K. Sad...very sad!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> 
> Jblackburn what does this mean ? Are you stating there is a difference from ordinary crap and Holy crap . Because I still have never seen a Holy crap . Would this imply the pope poops holy and we poop ordinary . Does it look different . How about the smell is this different also ? How does it float is this different in any way ? Does it tell the Holiness to have an exploratory procedure performed in the colon . What is the significance ?
> ...


----------



## auSriV (Aug 13, 2013)

My Brothers 1977 Holden reads 11,000 Km's on the odo ...it's already done 1mil before that


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Im at 98k on my 2012 and want to know if its safe for me to switch oils. When I purchased the car 1 year ago I was given 15 " free " oil changes by the dealership and they use a/c delco right. So I used up all of my 15 changes now and have to start purchasing my own oil. I have decided to start using mobil 1. Is it safe for me to switch from using a multi blend to a full synthetic after 100k miles ?


DO NOT change oils, before 20k ok - not at that much mileage.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Octane Cruze said:


> DO NOT change oils, before 20k ok - not at that much mileage.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Why? In a modern engine that has received regular oil changes, I can't see any harm in changing to synthetic oil.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> Why? In a modern engine that has received regular oil changes, I can't see any harm in changing to synthetic oil.


^^^This.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Will flip 12k on the Cruze on my way home from work tonight. Bought it in October of last year.

Had a 98 Camry V6 had 237k on it when I got rid of it. Was a fantastic car, everything worked, and it was silent going down the road. Original owner was a fanatic. 

Had multiple Taurus SHO's with well over 100k, the V6 Yahama engine is almost impossible to kill.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Just rolled past 70,000 miles on the Cruze tonight. Still going strong.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

253.2K on my first new car, 1992 Mazda Protege.

218.7K on my second new car, 2000 Olds Intrigue (my mother borrowing it right now, might sell this soon)

Just got the Cruze 2 weeks ago. Have not cracked 1K on it yet. :blush:


----------



## celesin (Jan 21, 2014)

Less than 50 miles to 14K, purchased end of Apr 2013. :happy:


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a note to say I just drove from Portland, OR to Chicago in my '12 Eco. Handled beautifully and perfectly. Even in a blizzard on the way. Love my Cruze!!!!!


----------



## Wisconsin4Eyes (Jul 3, 2015)

2011 1.4


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hoping my Cruze lasts as long as our last two new cars...wife's Dodge ran 12 years to 254k and my Saturn held on 14 years and 287k. I run 'em til they can't run no more!


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

282,528 on my 2011 1.8L , just now had to replace water inlet housing


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cvitullo said:


> 282,528 on my 2011 1.8L , just now had to replace water inlet housing


Can you post a picture of the odometer please? I'll award the 250,000 mile badge once the picture is up. (It can be sideways )


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

In January I traded in my 2011 Cruze with 161,000 miles, still had original rr. brakes. The turbo gave out. Bought a 2018 HB TD, I love it 2900 mi. Last tank of fuel avg 46 mpg. Combination city/hwy.


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

obermd said:


> Can you post a picture of the odometer please? I'll award the 250,000 mile badge once the picture is up. (It can be sideways )


I sure will, only other issues
@ about 260,000 trans cooler quick connect let go and dumped the trans fluid on the interstate, but never destroyed the trans.
@ about 268,000 due to another leaking issue with the trans, it first appeared to be output speed sensor due to the code, bu mechanic found another leak in the pan, corrected this and all is well.
I'll get a pic tomorrow, car is resting in my shop waiting for me to flush and change fluids


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I have about 70k miles on it, but got bored. Glad to hear I need to do at least another amount of what I've driven, for it to break down!
That means, another 5 years or so, before I can even think of a new car... 
My wife would kill me if she hears me even mention considering a new car 

Preferably I would want to have a 1.8 to 2.0 liter turbo. Volvo makes great cars. They have 37MPG for their 2.0 turbo cars. Great for the interstate, and great acceleration too (240-275HP for 3600LBS).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ProDigit said:


> I have about 70k miles on it, but got bored. Glad to hear I need to do at least another amount of what I've driven, for it to break down!
> That means, another 5 years or so, before I can even think of a new car...
> My wife would kill me if she hears me even mention considering a new car
> 
> Preferably I would want to have a 1.8 to 2.0 liter turbo. Volvo makes great cars. They have 37MPG for their 2.0 turbo cars. Great for the interstate, and great acceleration too (240-275HP for 3600LBS).


Volvo makes PRETTY cars; not pretty RELIABLE cars.

I loved mine, but never again.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Volvo makes PRETTY cars; not pretty RELIABLE cars.
> 
> I loved mine, but never again.


Yeah you will. LS swap the bitch?


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Volvo used to make the most reliable cars ever in the industry.
Although I'll admit that their 2.0 liter turbo engine looks more like a V6 3 liter! 
That engine is at least twice the size of the 1.4liter turbo engine of the cruze, and barely fits under the hood!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ProDigit said:


> Volvo used to make the most reliable cars ever in the industry.
> Although I'll admit that their 2.0 liter turbo engine looks more like a V6 3 liter!
> That engine is at least twice the size of the 1.4liter turbo engine of the cruze, and barely fits under the hood!


Then they went FWD and all downhill from there. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

Looks like people don't post on this thread anylonger? Long-time viewer and I like the info and banter.
Is there another where high-mileage vehicles are listed or I should reply? 
My 2011 1.4T Eco Manual has 179,000 on it right now. I just put in it's 2nd set of iridium plugs (AC) yes, other than a short (10K) period of time with copper plugs, the original IR's have been doing the job. The original trans was replaced at 50K under warranty. Other than that valve cover gasket (two, 75K and 140K), a new ignition coil at 135,000, and I will be putting in a new turbo oil line next week (it started leaking this winter). 
Honestly that is ALL that has been done to it. No mods other than an occasional bottle of Lucas injector cleaner and I just put in for the first time a can of Engine Restorer after watching a youtube video from Project Farm, who does some pretty interesting and in-depth test/comparison videos about many things related to auto and home use. 
All winter, on my winter tires and rims (several lbs heavier, as well as wider than stock), with my 64 mile round-trip to work, I've averaged 37.5 - 38.0 MPG. The new plugs (gapped to .30) didn't seem to do anything as my first full tank after installation was in that exact mpg range. My next two tanks however have been 39.5, and 39.8. Certainly variables exist, but I always try to squeeze out as many mpg's as I can from each tank and set the cruise to 61mph on the highway each day. Not one tank since putting the winter tires on (late Oct) has gone past 38.3 mpg even with favorable conditions (wind etc). So, I'm not sure if it was the Lucas, or the Engine Restorer, or the combination, but something gave an uptick to my MPG which is nice. Yes, I buy gas (87 octane) at the same location (Cenex) each week, other than 3 times this year when I bought from Kwik Trip (a Wisconsin based company). Interestingly on all three of those tanks, I couldn't muster higher than 36.1 mpg. 
In a nut shell, I've been super happy with my Eco, and am actually looking at a 2014 with 85K on it next week. My 17 year old son will get mine if I puchase it. 
Quick question; Should I take the gap a bit higher, to say .32-.35 for better MPG, or leave well-enough alone?


----------



## martinoermando (May 13, 2020)

UpstateNYCruze said:


> There should be a place for people [ Vidmate to register how many miles they have on their Cruze.


265,000 miles on my 1994 Buick Park Ave (Orig Tranny & Engine)


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Disco89 said:


> Looks like people don't post on this thread anylonger? Long-time viewer and I like the info and banter.
> Is there another where high-mileage vehicles are listed or I should reply?
> My 2011 1.4T Eco Manual has 179,000 on it right now. I just put in it's 2nd set of iridium plugs (AC) yes, other than a short (10K) period of time with copper plugs, the original IR's have been doing the job. The original trans was replaced at 50K under warranty. Other than that valve cover gasket (two, 75K and 140K), a new ignition coil at 135,000, and I will be putting in a new turbo oil line next week (it started leaking this winter).
> Honestly that is ALL that has been done to it. No mods other than an occasional bottle of Lucas injector cleaner and I just put in for the first time a can of Engine Restorer after watching a youtube video from Project Farm, who does some pretty interesting and in-depth test/comparison videos about many things related to auto and home use.
> ...


There is another thread, but the new forum software doesn't have a way to award the mileage badges.








High Mileage Badges


We have a new series of badges for those members who spend waaay too much time in their driver's seat. These badges start at 100,000 miles and then increment every 50,000 miles to 500,000 miles. Above 500,000 miles we'll increment every 100,000 miles. The current badges are: Badge: 100,000...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

